# Buying Hair by the Ounce/Lb. How many?



## trinidarkie1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey All! 
I'm planning on purchasing hair at Lugo Hair Center, Inc. www.lugohair.com. 

They faxed me a price list for the hair, but I don't know how much would the full head of hair be. I normally use about 1.5 packs for a full weave with leaving the front and back out. This time I am going to be doing a full weave with a bang (which may be a closure). How much hair would I get? 2 Packs? and if so, how many ounces would that be? 

Their price list for the hair type is 
18 - 20" 
1 oz. $26
1/4 lb $95
1 lb $380

I really hope that it's not a pound


----------



## favoured (Jan 21, 2009)

To be on the safe side, you might want to buy 2 packs which is equal to 8oz. If you'll be doing a full install using a closure, you could get away with using 5oz- 6oz depending on the size of your head.
No, you don't need a pound (16oz) for the install..lol

HTH


----------



## luvn_life (Jan 21, 2009)

It depends on how full you want your hair to look. I used to get 4 oz but, I like my hair to look regular and not super full. But, you could get 8 oz. to be on the safe side. The worst that could happen is that you'll have more hair to use later. 

HTH


----------



## Stepiphanie (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree 8oz would be sufficient for a full head. U can probably get away with 6-7 oz since you're leaving some hair out.


----------



## missnurselady (Jan 21, 2009)

^^^^ITA^^^  leaving out the front and perimeter i would say 6oz but I would do 8oz to be on the safe side plus if you want to add/or replace a track later at least you have a lil extra left!


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses. Looks like I'll be spending $190 on weave *faints*


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 21, 2009)

trinidarkie1 said:


> Thank you all for your responses. Looks like I'll be spending $190 on weave *faints*



Are you going back to the CL lady?


----------



## HarlemHottie (Jan 22, 2009)

Lugo's is my spot... I go to the one on 12th street and 1st avenue... I get about 16oz of hair when I'm getting a full head weave and it cost me $165 for the 16" of wet and wavy...

I could roll it with flexi rods or sponge rollers and get this look...







Or  Wet it and add wear it wavy & these photos were taken with in 4 or 5 days of each other and I had used the hair twice...


----------



## Dymmeonds (Jan 22, 2009)

favoured said:


> To be on the safe side, you might want to buy 2 packs which is equal to 8oz. If you'll be doing a full install using a closure, you could get away with using 5oz- 6oz depending on the size of your head.
> No, you don't need a pound (16oz) for the install..lol
> 
> HTH


----------



## lashannasmall (Jan 22, 2009)

Be careful with Lugos. It is hit or miss. I have had horrible hair for lugos and I have had good hair from Lugos. When I buy extensions Plus hair I can get by with 4oz. I really dont remember how much I ordered in Lugos.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jan 22, 2009)

lashannasmall said:


> Be careful with Lugos. It is hit or miss. I have had horrible hair for lugos and I have had good hair from Lugos. When I buy extensions Plus hair I can get by with 4oz. I really dont remember how much I ordered in Lugos.


 

Now I'm scared!! 
I checked Extensions Plus and I don't know enough about their hair to buy. I don't see any Semi Wavy at all.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jan 22, 2009)

HarlemHottie said:


> Lugo's is my spot... I go to the one on 12th street and 1st avenue... I get about 16oz of hair when I'm getting a full head weave and it cost me $165 for the 16" of wet and wavy...
> 
> I could roll it with flexi rods or sponge rollers and get this look...
> 
> ...


 
That hair looks nice! they may have increased their prices. Also on their Price List, they do not offer 16" at all. 
I will be going in store to buy anyway.


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 22, 2009)

Lugo's is where i buy my hair from and I never know how much I need by the ounce but I know that usually I get about 125-150 of hair for a full heat at 14 inches, depending on how full and long u want it....ask for your stitch to be " a littl regular" that means you want your weft to be not too thin..so it wont shed and not too thick so it wont be bulky...
thats with the spanish wavy and wet and wavy mix that I get..I have never purchased any strait hair from them as of yet...I go to Mona's for that...
thier hair is a staple of mines..I use it and it lasts me forever!! and I kid you not when I mean forever!
HTH


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jan 22, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> Lugo's is where i buy my hair from and I never know how much I need by the ounce but I know that usually I get about 125-150 of hair for a full heat at 14 inches, depending on how full and long u want it....ask for your stitch to be " a littl regular" that means you want your weft to be not too thin..so it wont shed and not too thick so it wont be bulky...
> thats with the spanish wavy and wet and wavy mix that I get..I have never purchased any strait hair from them as of yet...I go to Mona's for that...
> thier hair is a staple of mines..I use it and it lasts me forever!! and I kid you not when I mean forever!
> HTH



Thanks for your response. *Commit to memory, a lil regular*
I wonder why they didn't include pricing for other lengths besides 18 to 20 inches. *hmmn*


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 22, 2009)

here is a picture for refrence..this is wet and wavy and soft wavy mix at 14 inches but i layerd it out..


----------



## loved (Jan 22, 2009)

I buy 4 oz. of Extensions Plus Relaxed and Relaxed Soft Texture and never used the full 4 oz. I had a very small horseshoe.  I like to make  a seamless switch between my hair and the weave so I don't like a ton of hair. 

I still have all of the EP I purchased and I have used it for multiple installs.


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 22, 2009)

trinidarkie1 said:


> Thanks for your response. *Commit to memory, a lil regular*
> I wonder why they didn't include pricing for other lengths besides *18 to 20* inches. *hmmn*


 for the curly hair, i dont think they go longer that 18 inches or 20 if i am not mistaken..I think I brought some 16 or 18 inches in that same  wavy and that was the length max..
oh yeah and when u get there, u will see a weft chart on the side with all the diffrent wefts and thickness..the lady at the front will let you know if you ask her what it means...
its a lil confusing when u get there but you will catch on quick...the 1st time i went in there..i walked right back out...


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jan 22, 2009)

lol @ asummertyme. I see myself doing the same thing! this will be my first time buying expensive weave, so I have to get it right. Seems like I need to put aside an hour or so to browse in there. 

What does weft mean?


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 22, 2009)

trinidarkie1 said:


> lol @ asummertyme. I see myself doing the same thing! this will be my first time buying expensive weave, so I have to get it right. Seems like I need to put aside an hour or so to browse in there.
> 
> *What does weft mean*?


 weft is a track..the threaded part that you sew on to..


----------



## LostInAdream (Jan 22, 2009)

I usually get 6 or 7 ounces, I get mine from bronx hair supply and its better than lugos IMHO.


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 22, 2009)

Good luck girl and keep us posted!


----------



## Dymmeonds (Jan 22, 2009)

Ms.Lyons said:


> I usually get 6 or 7 ounces, I get mine from bronx hair supply and its better than lugos IMHO.


 
You know...it is all relative, but my first two "per oz." hair buys were from bx. supply...and I don't know if it was b/c it was a busy crowded sat. but my hair shed worse than animal fur! I wore my Spanish Wavy (which was barely wavy) for 2 months and there was NO WAY to reinstall that hair! I have had my Lugo's tracks (blended to match my texture) in for 6 months already (re-installed 4 times) and still going strong!


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jan 26, 2009)

I spoke to my hairdresser/stylist and she mentioned that the quality of hair from Lugos is really changing and not for the better. She recommended Bronx Hair Supply as well. I called Bronx Hair supply this morning, their hair is $27.50 an ounce for any length.


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Dec 5, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> here is a picture for refrence..this is wet and wavy and soft wavy mix at 14 inches but i layerd it out..



You look so pretty! I love that hair style and color. I wish I could just plop it on my head... lol


----------

